# At what age do male pups lift their leg



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't know the answer because my male dog was neutered at 5 or 6 months old and he still does not lift his leg. I don't remember when he stopped squatting. He just straightens out his body to pee. It reminds me of a horse.

Edit to add that he is 4.5 years old.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I think between 7 to 10 months is fairly standard. But then again my crazy boy first lifted his leg at 7 weeks.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sasha just started and he is 8 months old. But our Selka never did his entire life.


----------



## Rileybear (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh I just expected that all males would eventually lift thier legs to pee


----------



## dochusar (Apr 10, 2011)

My Sasha was neutered at 6 months, and never lifted his leg to pee for his entire life. My Pasha is 3 1/2 months and does not lift his leg either.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Joey is a year and he JUST started lifting his leg and will only lift on one particular bush. Still squats to pee anywhere else, and still squats to mark on walks.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Neither of my 2 boys lifted their leg. I always thought it was because they had been neutered at a young age but I've met intact males that do not lift their leg either. Funny story...Sam did lift his leg once when he was about 8 years old. We were walking past a shrub pine tree seedling and he decided to water it. He stopped, stared at it, and then lifted a wobbly leg about 6 inches off the ground and watered the tree. I wanted to laugh but didn't have the heart. He seemed quite pleased with himself as we walked away.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Mavrk said:


> I don't know the answer because my male dog was neutered at 5 or 6 months old and he still does not lift his leg. I don't remember when he stopped squatting. He just straightens out his body to pee. It reminds me of a horse.
> 
> Edit to add that he is 4.5 years old.


Hank straightens out rather than squats as well. He would lift his leg to mark but that stopped after he was neutered.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Some dogs just never lift their legs, even if left intact. Both of our boys are still intact and Tucker started lifting his leg when he was right around 7 months old and always lifts his leg to pee. Tyson is just under a year and a half old and he has never once lifted his leg and has always squatted to pee. If a dog is neutered before maturity, then he may never lift his leg.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger was leg-lifting when I got him at 9 months...my brother's dog BARELY leg lifts, like his back paw one inch off the ground. My old golden retriever always peed like a horse, never squatted, and we were told it was because he was neutered early. But, my brother's dog was also neutered young and he does the barely-there leg lift. Who knows?


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

I mentioned earlier that Rocket does not lift his leg. I wanted to add that Rocket also does not pee on walks and rarely at the dog park. He sniffs, but does not mark. So when he pees it is a long stream, not a quick squirt.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't know that it has anything to do with age when neutered. Ben wasn't neutered until a couple months before his third birthday and he squats. It seems to be awkward for him, it takes him several tries before he finds a comfortable position, but he still does it most of the time. When there were still snow drifts around he'd basically mount the bank so he didn't have to squat. He much preferred that.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Sawyer is intact, and at 11 months old, he just recently started to lift his leg only when we are on walks. He still squats/straightens out his body to go potty here at home. We plan on getting him neutered at 18 months, so who knows what he'll do after that!


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Teddy lifted his leg only if he was peeing on a tree. We just assumed he was lazy =)


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

musicgirl said:


> Teddy lifted his leg only if he was peeing on a tree. We just assumed he was lazy =)


Lifting the leg is meant to pee higher on objects to mark. So I can see a dog only lifting against objects like trees.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Jaro lifted his leg once or twice before we neutered him at 10 months and hasn't since. Our previous Golden lifted his leg until the day he died and he was neutered at 8 months. So it seems different in each dog.


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

Limerick just started to lift his leg this week at 9 months.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Had a male not neutered never did lift his leg. Some do some don't. Never bothered me whether they do or not.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Gibbs is 10 months & intact. He has not lifted his leg yet. He has picked it up off of the ground 1-2 inches but only a few times.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm thinking or rather always thought that it is a learned behavior, not just hormonal. I could be wrong though.

If you have your young golden around other males who lift their legs, then he is going to learn pretty early. Jacks was pretty young when he first tried the leg lift out. And he was doing it regularly by the time he was 6 months old or so. <- That's because he had his big brothers, including our neutered collie, showing him the way. 

The cutest thing when he was a puppy was him just about falling over on his back because he didn't have his balance figured out yet. 

Our other dogs sort of stopped leg lifting as they got older and started having balance problems.


----------



## RaeRae1706 (Nov 4, 2010)

I had Sunny neutered around 5 months, and he pees like a horse. Leaning forward and what not.


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Just wanted to say he is a beauty. Love his coloring


----------



## RKA (Sep 20, 2010)

Chili started at 4 mos (very rarely lifted), and now at 8 months it's a 50/50 (squat or lift). I think he just gets lazy sometimes and squatting doesn't require a balancing act, but who knows.


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

funny you just asked this, today I saw bauer lift his leg for the first time LoL and I was wondering this also.


----------

